# Flaming Gorge



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

So I've been doing a little research on the Gorge. Can anyone tell me where Brinagers Ranch is in relation to Middle Marsh Bay? Is it North or South?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't know middle marsh bay but I do know that Brinegars Ranch is just south of the boat ramp at Squaw Hollow (also known as Holmes Crossing). 

Get on Google Earth and find the Holmes Crossing boat launch (The end of Forest Service Road 4). Go south just a little and watch for a farm house and some trees on the East side of the lake. That's Brinegars Ranch. It's at the end of Forest Service Road 22. It's the only house for miles.

The bay south of Brinegars and the cliffs across the lake from there are good for Kokes sometimes.

If you have more questions or need some more info, PM me.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

The ranch is south of Marsh.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

The ranch is south of upper marsh bay? If so I think I know where it is but if your saying its south of middle marsh bay then your stories are different and I am still confused. Where's the closest place to launch a boat on the east side of the reservoir near the ranch house?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

First, I'm sorry for the quality of this picture. But, I'm in the middle of moving and I only had my camera phone and you're lucky the map was in the top of the box. 










I highlighted the closest dirt boat ramp in the picture and the ranch. You can see forest service road 022 that ends at the ranch. The boat ramp is at the end of forest service road 021. My map says that comes out somewhere from 191. I haven't been up that side of the lake on 191, so I don't know where the turnoff is.

Picture is oriented for North at the top of the page.


----------



## fishingfan57 (Nov 25, 2011)

Brinegars ranch is south of upper marsh creek ramp,and north of middle marsh creek, The ranch is between the upper marsh creek ramp and middle marsh.. I don't know the road number to upper marsh creek ramp,but i do know it's a long way off of state road 191. I don't see many people use this ramp,probable because it is so far off the beaten path.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

I guess I should read more thoroughly. I missed the "Middle" part, and just seen Marsh. I assumed reference to the ramp at Marsh, being Upper Marsh and is North of the ranch, or the ranch is south of the ramp... I confuse myself.


----------

